# 2 iFrames durch einen Link ändern ?



## Trash (4. Juni 2006)

moin,
ich habe eine index.html und habe das gesamte Design in CSS umgesetzt. Auf der linken Seite möchte ich ein Menü bauen und auf der rechten Seite der Homepage gibt es zwei iFrames. 
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass beide iFrames durch einen Klick auf nur einen Link im Menü ihren Inhalt ändern. Pro iFrame gibt es dabei jeweils eine Datei! Es ist nicht dieselbe und die iFrames haben auch unterschiedliche Namen.

Geht das überhaupt ?

Danke und euch noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juni 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webma...ch-mit-einem-link-mehrere-frames-aendern.html


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2006)

In dem SELFHTML-Demo JavaScript / Anwendungsbeispiele / Zwei Frames gleichzeitig ändern kannst du das anhand eines anderen Scripts nochmal nachlesen.

Ich schieb das Thema mal ins Javascript-Board.


----------

